# Hey Guys...I have a question about R/C..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

This is Wes Yeager from Slot car forum - I have 7 years old son and I am trying to find a good affordable/reliable R/C car or truck - I dont want to spend no more than between 50 to 70 bucks. It's for Christmas gift. He had 2 r/c (car and truck) - both worn out and broken. he does have experience with them. If any of you know a good R/C please let me know which kind I should buy. 

I have been looking at Maisto rock crawler - I saw it on youtube its kinda slow. I think my son likes something fast on road and off road. 

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

i don't know of anything that cheap. but you can get a new rtr duratrax evader ext2 for about $120. its a stadium truck and is great on and off road. it comes with everything and i have been running one as a beater for about a year now with no problems. it even has a guarantee on all the plastic parts and they will replace it for free if it breaks. here is a link http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAAMW**&P=ML 
matt


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

That price point is going to be hard to hit.

The only car I've seen worth the money in that price range is the Air Hogs Hyperactive, normally $50 but you should be able to find it at a lot of retailers for $40. 1/32nd scale buggy, fast, nimble and fun to drive, runs on AA batteries (charger's in the radio), very reliable (I have four now...for me and the kids at my wife's daycare)...haven't had any problems with breakdowns or reliability.

But the Hyperactive is toy grade, so you can't upgrade or modify. Also, it's not good for off-road -- great for indoors or pavement/concrete, but dirt is a bad idea.

There are some decent options at the $100-150 mark: the RC18s and the Losi 1/24 Short Course truck or rally immediately come to mind in small scale. The Traxxas Rustler is a bit more but fast and tough and a lot of fun, 1/10th scale stadium truck. All great entry level vehicles.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info. I will check them out. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ha Y N Built (Nov 27, 2001)

Hey Wes,
If you've got or know someone who has a membership to Costco then you should look at the Maisto Baja Beast. It's hobby grade and in your price range. I've seen them on sale at Costco a while ago for $49. Great gift for a 7yr old! 
Later,
DJ


----------

